# Matthew McConaughey's watch in True Detective?



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone catch the series premier of True Detective on HBO? Was trying to figure out what watch Matthew McConaughey's character was wearing. Thought maybe it was a Seiko diver of some sort. Stainless case, three o'clock crown, black dial, round indices, synthetic dive strap.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't see the show, but from the pics on the 'net, the watch looks like a vintage Citizen automatic GN-4-S, AKA "Dolphin", like the one in this WUS sales post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-citizen-dolphin-diver-$69-shipped-conus-637552.html


----------



## texasflyer (Dec 18, 2013)

I believe the scenes where he's wearing that watch took place in 1995 (in the show) so if the show's crew is paying attention to those type details it should be a '95 or earlier model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

That's funny you started the thread Pokey, bc I was thinking the same thing while watching (pun). I think it's a Seiko SKX00? w/ a resin strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Definetly not a G Shock looks like a Citizen Eco divers watch


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

kaffakid said:


> That's funny you started the thread Pokey, bc I was thinking the same thing while watching (pun). I think it's a Seiko SKX00? w/ a resin strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought so at first too, but it has a 3:00 crown rather than a 4:00.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JWhitfield (Apr 13, 2013)

Bump, anyone know?


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

i concur with it most likely being a citizen, but which?

here is a frontal pic:


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I was wondering what watch Woody was wearing ?, in the present day sections of the show. White face...42mm ish


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

3th3r said:


> I didn't see the show, but from the pics on the 'net, the watch looks like a vintage Citizen automatic GN-4-S, AKA "Dolphin", like the one in this WUS sales post:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vintage-citizen-dolphin-diver-$69-shipped-conus-637552.html


i think you are right, but i don't think it is a dolphin. the older 150m gn-4-s possibly?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks very Citizen-like to me as well.


----------



## zgbrown10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've also been wondering the same thing. Got a good glimpse of it in last night's episode and it appears to have a cyclops at the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

In ep 2 it looks like the crown is lower than 3 o'clock. 

EDIT: Nevermind it's at 3.


----------



## zgbrown10 (Jan 26, 2012)

You could very clearly see the "Mercedes" hands on it tonight in the 3rd episode. I'd say that combined with a 3 o'clock crown and a date magnifier make it pretty likely to be a Sub. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

zgbrown10 said:


> You could very clearly see the "Mercedes" hands on it tonight in the 3rd episode. I'd say that combined with a 3 o'clock crown and a date magnifier make it pretty likely to be a Sub. Any thoughts?


Unless they started making subs with a digital alarm I don't think so.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgbrown10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Unless they started making subs with a digital alarm I don't think so.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I definitely didn't catch him using an alarm, but if that is the case, I have no idea.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

zgbrown10 said:


> I definitely didn't catch him using an alarm, but if that is the case, I have no idea.


In last night's episode a very Casio-like alarm went off. I looked at my wife funny and she said "don't tell me you can tell what type of watch that is from the alarm" .. I just said "I have no idea but it's probably not the watch he's wearing" .. and that sent me off searching, landing on this thread


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Who cares about the watches, the show itself is sheer genius. Sadly we have to wait for 2weeks for the next installment.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

osenoa said:


> In last night's episode a very Casio-like alarm went off. I looked at my wife funny and she said "don't tell me you can tell what type of watch that is from the alarm" .. I just said "I have no idea but it's probably not the watch he's wearing" .. and that sent me off searching, landing on this thread


It was from his watch. He reaches down to push a button to turn it off. So my guess is some type of Citizen.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

osenoa said:


> In last night's episode a very Casio-like alarm went off


Just watched that part and got on WUS to check this thread... I was beaten to the punch! That beep is definitely dubbed in. His diver appears to be a nice dive watch from a distance, not an Ana-dig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)

Its hard to get a good look at. However, I thought I might have seen either Mercedes hands or snowflake hands. I could be wrong though. They just never give a good shot of it. I agree that the alarm was dubbed in for effect.


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

shot from the latest episode:


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

isochronous said:


> shot from the latest episode:
> 
> View attachment 1360999


This is from the interview room that's supposed to be a decade (or so) later. I believe he wears a different watch in the flashback portions. Good screen grab though!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

kaffakid said:


> That's funny you started the thread Pokey, bc I was thinking the same thing while watching (pun). I think it's a Seiko SKX00? w/ a resin strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could have sworn it was a 6139 of some sort, but it's hard to get a good look. The aesthetic screamed Seiko diver to me.

Amazing show, by the way. I haven't gotten to last night's episode yet, but man, when this show is on, I just can't look away. And it's not just because of Alexandra Daddario.


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

here's a screenshot from the flashback. Same watch:


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

I binge watched it last night (at 4am so am running on next to no sleep today, but am doing so in homage to Rust.) But now I also want a black bezel diver on a rubber strap...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, great show. My wife and I were watching the first episode when we got a real good wrist shot of McConaughey's watch, my wife says "You have one of those?" 

She is finally coming around.


----------



## Groover (Feb 25, 2013)

I think this might be it... Been trying to ID this since episode one...

VINTAGE,Men's BLACK CITIZEN AQUALAND MASTER Sub-DIVER'S 100M Watch 6101-G00261.









From episode 3:


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> It was from his watch. He reaches down to push a button to turn it off. So my guess is some type of Citizen.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


There's only one "button" on the watch from what I can see and it's the crown, my guess is the alarm was just a sound effect.

(update: ... Sorry I just read everyone else's comments about this as well)


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Groover said:


> I think this might be it... Been trying to ID this since episode one...
> 
> VINTAGE,Men's BLACK CITIZEN AQUALAND MASTER Sub-DIVER'S 100M Watch 6101-G00261.
> 
> ...


I think you got it!


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like the Momentum Mark II that looks sort of like a more modern version of his watch. And the Momentum strap smells like vanilla, so there's that!


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

osenoa said:


> I think you got it!


No, on McConaugheys watch there's not a round dot at the 9 postition. It's a rectangle. Also it looks like there's a "60" min marker on the bezel.

* Rectangle at 9 o clock
* Cyclops
* Triangle at 12
* Date at 3
* Crown at 3
* 60 min marker on bezel?


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

Groover said:


> From episode 3:
> View attachment 1361394


Is it just me, or does that look like the Invicta "wings" under the triangle at 12 o'clock?


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

It could be this "Geneve" (no strap included, the wind velocity scale is typical Citizen), since it does not need to be an expensive piece.
Maybe the costume designer just took some supermarket piece.
Or, since Mathhew is a beach/surfer guy, maybe it is simply an old watch from his personal stuff.
If the scaled strap is aftermarket, everything is possible until we get a much better picture. Even the Sears in the second link.

Two Men&apos;s Vintage Quartz Diver Watches Citizen 6101 G00261 and Geneve Swiss | eBay

http://www.sears.ca/product/contine...own/604-000862045-1393025?affiliateid=5676018


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

Yunie is an internet robo designed to make advertising, considering his first post here. This and his post should be deleted by a mod.


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Probably spam. New user and thats the first post. Maybe the moderators should remove it?


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha, you beat me to it kwisatz! With less than a minute.


----------



## heartbreak (Feb 20, 2008)

Groover said:


> I think this might be it... Been trying to ID this since episode one...
> 
> VINTAGE,Men's BLACK CITIZEN AQUALAND MASTER Sub-DIVER'S 100M Watch 6101-G00261.
> 
> ...


Nope. Different markers and his has only a date with magnifier not a day/date like on the citizen.
In every pic I have seen of it, the lugs are not Seiko or citizen.,.definitely older Rolex sub lugs.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

This has got me very curious, isn't that a Citizen strap for sure? Not that they couldn't put it on another watch, but why would they?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

FYI I contacted HBO and they said that information is not readily available. Seriously.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

sunday evening will give us another chance for a screenshot ... the show is really better than any watch


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Blasphemy! :-d


kwisatz said:


> sunday evening will give us another chance for a screenshot ... the show is really better than any watch


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

This one?

Think it somekind of paradiver?

/edit
Linking to the wrong page in tapatalk?

Anyway, a pic:


----------



## Ozzy1981 (Feb 6, 2014)

RichardC said:


> This one?
> 
> Think it somekind of paradiver?
> 
> ...


I think we have a winner. The bezel matches, the 12/3/6/9 notches are rectangular while the other hours are circular.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Nope. The 12 o'clock triangle is different, and so are the hands.


Ozzy1981 said:


> I think we have a winner. The bezel matches, the 12/3/6/9 notches are rectangular while the other hours are circular.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

And the Cohle watch has "WIND VELOCITY" written next to the scale, I believe.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

RichardC said:


> This one?
> 
> Think it somekind of paradiver?
> 
> ...


The shapes of the case and lugs are different. Close overall look, but some details are different.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a Citizen Dolphin to me. At least the rubber strap is definitely Citizen.


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## kazamcic (Jun 24, 2013)

Has to be an old citizen eco-drive. Just look at the aesthetics, it's the only citizen with the small bottom text on the dial.









more pics here
SOLD! CITIZEN Eco-Drive Diver 200m BM0560-57E SOLD! $159 USD Shipped (Disontinued model)
Citizen Eco-Drive Diver Review


----------



## heartbreak (Feb 20, 2008)

kazamcic said:


> Has to be an old citizen eco-drive. Just look at the aesthetics, it's the only citizen with the small bottom text on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 1388069
> 
> ...


I would still say no, bezel just way different. Bezel on the one in question is definitely a coin edge ala rolex style bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Different 12 o'clock triangle too.


----------



## kazamcic (Jun 24, 2013)

cabfrank said:


> Different 12 o'clock triangle too.


I'm not saying its the one but some other older model. If you look at the overall aesthetics they match very closely....


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

kazamcic said:


> I'm not saying its the one but some other older model. If you look at the overall aesthetics they match very closely....


Its got the overall aesthetics of about 1000 different watches....

Buzz


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It is hard to focus on any watch when somebody like Alexandra Daddario is doing nude scenes. Most men are disensensitized to nudity with the interest, but every so often you have to go wow.


----------



## qfinley (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone mention this yet, but if you look closely at the pictures it looks like the number 60 is on the bezel where the triangle is in many of the suggestions. Hope that helps…


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

Alexandra Daddario has not gone nude with Cohle so far, so that is not the core problem of this thread.

I do not see "Citizen" in the logo on the watch face so far, only some fat printing. Maybe we are looking for a phantom "Citizen".
Even the cheapest WalMart watches can copy that look.


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

kwisatz said:


> Alexandra Daddario has not gone nude with Cohle so far, so that is not the core problem of this thread.
> 
> I do not see "Citizen" in the logo on the watch face so far, only some fat printing. Maybe we are looking for a phantom "Citizen".
> Even the cheapest WalMart watches can copy that look.


The only thing is that the Wind Velocity strap does seem to be like a lot of effort to go to for a prop.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

granted. i just tried like an idiot taking snapshots from the latest episode. no better than anything already given.
if further episodes are not giving a better picture, i am done with this investigation 

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cohlwatchbigs2kbb.png


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

jbart said:


> Is it just me, or does that look like the Invicta "wings" under the triangle at 12 o'clock?


I still suspect that it's an Invicta on a HR Wind Surfer band. Here it is on a NATO for comparison. (Pic from WUS member fjcamry)


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

NO. The triangle is still OBVIOUSLY wrong.


jbart said:


> I still suspect that it's an Invicta on a HR Wind Surfer band. Here it is on a NATO for comparison. (Pic from WUS member fjcamry)


----------



## qfinley (Feb 19, 2014)

jbart said:


> I still suspect that it's an Invicta on a HR Wind Surfer band. Here it is on a NATO for comparison. (Pic from WUS member fjcamry)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitman89 (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it but the closest I've found to it is the seiko 7s26 40/50 with the wind velocity band switched in.


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

An image search for seiko 7s26 shows mostly divers with the crown at 4 o'clock. Cohle's watch has the crown at 3.
Do you have a picture of the watch you're refering to?


----------



## Hitman89 (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually I looked again and the seiko 7s26 50 also has an arrow instead of a 60.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...omatic-mid-size-diver-10bar-skx0025-50-a.html


----------



## Hitman89 (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha Is it possible they made a highly customized watch from different parts for the show and this watch just doesn't exist?


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha If they it made, it would exist...


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems like the production company would be willing to share this information. It is not a national security concern. I have also heard that he has been spending a great deal of time in Austin,Texas so maybe somebody will have a spotting in the wild and an opportunity to ask him.
Kevin


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, maybe a polite and friendly mail to the costume designer on the show?


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

I wrote an email to the agency of the costume designer with the hope of it being forwarded. Will let everybody know when i get an answer or not.


----------



## spike42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Realizing that the topic is of Chole's watch specifically, I also found myself checking out Marty's watch. Which can actually be useful in keeping the three
separate timelines in the story clear. In the 1995 timeline, he is wearing a gold tank watch on leather; in one closeup I noticed that it had some distinctive lugs.
Marty in the present timeline seems to be wearing some kind of dinnerplate :} Last night's episode was focused on the 2002 timeline and I noted that Marty
was again wearing a square watch, again in gold, but on either a bracelet or expansion band. Which makes me think that at least someone in the production 
department is paying attention to horological details, so perhaps they will be able to answer the question on Cohle's watch.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Do let us know, thanks. I tried contacting HBO, and posted about it earlier in this thread. They told me that info "is not readily available". Maybe you'll have better luck.


kwisatz said:


> I wrote an email to the agency of the costume designer with the hope of it being forwarded. Will let everybody know when i get an answer or not.


----------



## BennyL (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm very very curious to know what it is too! I really hope they get back to you on that matter.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

I received no answer so far. I will repeat my friendly request in a few days.
maybe they just take some watches from a standard gear bin they have. how could we tell ? 

The fact that mathhew was so skinny during the shooting makes judging the size somewhat hard. Could be merely 38 or 39mm without crown.

OT : i would say that Marty has a Casio ana digi gold plated watch in the 2002 scenes... i think seeing a digital display very low in a rectangular case. one of those maybe : http://image.rakuten.co.jp/freedesign/cabinet/interior04/vowac003-01.jpg


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought it might be like a Casio MTD-1010 with N.D. Limits strap, but bezel doesn't match (has a triangle @ 60 marker). Sigh. Time to keep researching!


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Let's hope we get a nice close-up of the watch in the coming episodes, there are only 2 episodes left though.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

I have not gotten any response from the two ladies running the custume design agency by today, concerning the forwarding of my mails to the actual designing lady.
Either they are to busy, or questions like these are not in their schedule, or the mail got sent on and the women in question is on holiday.

Someone could try to contact the man directly.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Just saw this. McConaughey evidently won't be returning to True Detective.

http://www.inquisitr.com/1156016/true-detective-matthew-mcconaughey-wont-return-for-season-2/


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

That is not news, that was meant to be so from the start. Next season, new case, different actors. Good concept.
Major actors will line up to work for that show with that writing.


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Citizen NH8050-01E


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

AJMc said:


> Just saw this. McConaughey evidently won't be returning to True Detective.
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1156016/true-detective-matthew-mcconaughey-wont-return-for-season-2/


It's supposed to be an all new cast. This story gets told and next season a new story gets told.


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

brew108 said:


> Citizen NH8050-01E


No. No cyclops.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe it might just be a rollie sub on a citizen rubber strap?


----------



## heartbreak (Feb 20, 2008)

Posted on another forum.
Here it is : Orient 2er00001b










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Beat me to it!


----------



## isochronous (Jan 5, 2009)

Groover said:


> View attachment 1361394


Looks like a "60" on the bezel.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

no orient. the symbol below the 12, could that be a shark or a submarine ? it does not look like lettering.

that "60" is really unusual for these kind of watches, i suppose. makes me really guess it is a cheap piece.


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz (Dec 23, 2010)

By the looks to it it seems to me more an invicta (the shape of the brand below the upper triangle), but it is suspiciously rare that there are quite so few models with a "12" in the bezel. It may be a mod or a special purpose watch made. Also, I kind of remember some scenes of 2002 or 2010 that he wears the same watch. Well, it could be, and they definitely will last, but maybe unlikely.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

It´s not a "12" on the bezel, it is really quite clearly the number "60".


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I didn't even see the watch in the last episode, so I guess our only hope lies with getting info from the costume designer now.


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is an interview with her, Jenny Eagan:
True Detective costume clues: Costume designer Jenny Eagan talks black stars, yellow ties, and creepy flowers. (PHOTOS)
Many thoughts went into some details, maybe even the watches.
Try her agency, too, Sorubim. They did not reply to my mails.


----------



## nemozeco (Aug 29, 2011)

Apparently it's a Seiko SKX173.









Even though the crown is not in the right place that's what it says on IMDB True Detective's goofs section.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

But its not.


nemozeco said:


> Apparently it's a Seiko SKX173.
> 
> View attachment 1418336
> 
> ...


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Just thinking out loud. The crown is not at 3, no 60 on bezel, no date magnifier, wrong band. So, an SKX173, I don't think so.

I keep going back to the basics:

1. The band is a Citizen Windsurfer - Wind Velocity (or a cheap copy). I believe that this band was originally designed for the Citizen Promaster Aqualand. But just a 
guess. 
2. Can we see a 60 on the bezel - it's really hard to see but it looks like there is one. Very few watches have a 60 on the bezel (I think that one version of the Breitling 
Superocean does).
3. Sharp unsplit triangle on the dial at 12 o'clock.
4. Solid rectangular bars at 6 and 9. Otherwise dots at hour positions.
5. Date at 3 position (no day - just date)
6. There is a date magnifier - cyclops.
7. Hands appear straight - not Mercedes style.
8. Coin edge on bezel.

I have a feeling that it's a heavily modified watch. And, Mr. McConaughey if you are reading this I would really like to buy it!

One thing I found messing around on Google and on a knife forum is that the knife Rust Cohle uses to make the beer can man is an M-Tech rescue knife - they sell for about $25.00.

I do like this quote: *"The world needs bad men. We keep the other bad men from the door."*


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

nemozeco said:


> Even though the crown is not in the right place that's what it says on IMDB True Detective's goofs section.


Anyone with an account can submit information to IMDB. They do check it but I doubt they're that thorough.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Epn (Feb 11, 2011)

The last time I saw a "Wind Velocity" strap was in the movie "S.W.A.T." and Colin Farrell was wearing it. My bet is that this is the exact same watch.


----------



## TheCrusher (Jul 27, 2008)

pokey074 said:


> Anyone catch the series premier of True Detective on HBO? Was trying to figure out what watch Matthew McConaughey's character was wearing. Thought maybe it was a Seiko diver of some sort. Stainless case, three o'clock crown, black dial, round indices, synthetic dive strap.


...Other guys on other forum say it may be an Orient 2er0001b (?):


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

i start thinking it could be a bit impolite to just jump into a thread without reading what has been said before and excluded from the suspects


----------



## FiXXXer776 (Mar 29, 2010)

If you refer to the photos in post #28, the hands do appear to be Mercedes style.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

FiXXXer776 said:


> If you refer to the photos in post #28, the hands do appear to be Mercedes style.


I have blown the images up and played with them in Photoshop and I still can't tell. My only guess at this point is that it's a Rolex Submariner with a modified bezel with a 60 on it. Where you get those - I have no idea. Now old Rust, being old Rust, could have just picked up a fake Rolex. He's not what we would call a fancy boy - he's Rust!

Boo's are welcome!

Marty: He ain't gonna talk with you.
Rust: I got a car battery and two jumpers cables that argue different.


----------



## Sorubim (Jun 20, 2011)

They will probably release a "special edition" blu-ray box with deleted scenes and such. Maybe we will get better shots of the watch then.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Epn said:


> The last time I saw a "Wind Velocity" strap was in the movie "S.W.A.T." and Colin Farrell was wearing it. My bet is that this is the exact same watch.


I'm pretty certain that Colin Farrell wore a Hamilton MultiTouch in SWAT.










I think it's a version of the Tissot T-Touch, anadigi without a rotating bezel. Not similar to the watch Cohle wears.


----------



## thomashoward (Jun 30, 2013)

IMDB Goofs link says it is a Seiko SKX173 and that it, obviously, would not have a digital beep.


----------



## chri (Mar 3, 2012)

thomashoward said:


> IMDB Goofs link says it is a Seiko SKX173 and that it, obviously, would not have a digital beep.


It's clearly not a SKX173, but the digital alarm is also clearly added in post.


----------



## Beckett93 (Aug 27, 2007)

It looks to me like it is a Lorus. I am trying to find Lorus catalogs from the 90's to confirm.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Beckett93 said:


> It looks to me like it is a Lorus. I am trying to find Lorus catalogs from the 90's to confirm.


I just searched Google Images and did not see a Lorus that is anywhere comparable. Could not find a Loris diver with day magnifier and didn't see a diver with a 60 on the bezel.

Earlier I posted that I thought it was a "heavily modified" watch. Now I think not so heavily modified - just a different bezel. I suggested a Submariner, someone else said Invicta. I'm thinking that it was a prop and it might be an Invicta or a cheap Submariner replica. While messing around in Photoshop with the images available I noticed that the 60 on the bezel was always at about the 18 minute mark. I think the actor put the watch on for his role (his costume) and took it off when it was no longer needed.

The Big Hug Mug was an FTD Floral Bouquet mug that the set designer brought in.

The knife used for making the beer can men was a cheap rescue knife.

All, In all, I don't think that the watch was McConaughey's - just a prop. But I would still like to buy it.

Here's an interesting look a some of the design used in the show: Origin Stories of True Detective


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2013)

In the closeup shot on pg 3 I swear it says Timex. They do make an Indiglo Sub clone with Mercedes hands and a dial like that. The lugs also look similar to me.

The current model has a different bezel and no cyclops, but perhaps this is an older one?








(Not my image but this is what the recent ones look like.)


----------



## lexotamilf (Aug 6, 2013)

Finally, do we know for sure which watch was Matthew wearing?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Not for sure yet it seems.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

11 pages, no answer.  C'mon, my fellow watch nerds! What about Woody's present day watch too? IWC?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I have no idea what the watch is (was) but I read this thread a couple weeks ago and it got me to check it out on demand after the Season 1 finished. A pretty damn good show!!! Really liked it. Thanks


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

It's definitely a Submariner inspired watch. It has been said, and it does look like, there is a 60 on the bezel. That's where I get thrown. I know of no bezel that fits that style watch that has a 60 instead of the bezel main-marker. It could easily be an Invicta 8926 - it's bezel size is exactly the same as the Rolex Submariner. 

Does anyone know of a bezel marked with a 60 that would fit these watches?

Also, the character Rust would never have a Submariner. He worked in Texas. Perhaps a truck stop watch or a Mexican Bolex/Molex. He's not a materialistic guy. I think that good old Rust would have nothing but distain for Rolex equally so for the Citizen style band. Why would he care about that? He's Rust. 

Rust: "It's all one ghetto, man. A giant gutter in outer space."


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Bottom line, I think people are on a wild goose chase here. I think his watch is one of those "fake homages" if that even makes sense. Not even a true fake, just some off-brand hastily put together watch you can get for $5 at a flea market or something.

The reason I think that is I believe these shows make some effort to hide brands if they aren't paying for product placement. That way you don't step on the toes of some company that might be paying, or might have an agreement with another HBO show.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

The Dark Knight said:


> Bottom line, I think people are on a wild goose chase here. I think his watch is one of those "fake homages" if that even makes sense. Not even a true fake, just some off-brand hastily put together watch you can get for $5 at a flea market or something.
> 
> The reason I think that is I believe these shows make some effort to hide brands if they aren't paying for product placement. That way you don't step on the toes of some company that might be paying, or might have an agreement with another HBO show.


I second that.

I've been following this thread, subscribed since the beginning. That Timex looks to be the closest thing to me but not 100%. The watch is just as mysterious as the show....


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

I started watching this last night; I watched the first two episodes, and I must admit it is extremely captivating and very good. McConaughey's plays the part very well.

Every time there was a glimpse of the watch, I tried to take a good look at it. Not easy!

Oh, this thread was the final straw for me watching it. I had two friends who had both recommended it to me, but as I rarely watch TV, I was unaware of its existence until recently.

I believe that the watch is not a genuine legit model. From all the pics in this thread, it resembles lots of watches, and the 60 on the bezel just doesn't add up.

Good luck with it guys, hope someone figures it out or gets the facts from someone involved.


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's this one here: the well-known Seiko 'Wind Sporty'.


----------



## rearwindowfan (Mar 31, 2014)

It is this casio- not sure of the model # but I had one when I was a kid. I don't have it anymore, but I have thought about it a few times. It was a pretty common watch when i was in hs. Some of my friends had them too. This pic is not mine- just googled "casio 1990."


----------



## rearwindowfan (Mar 31, 2014)

rearwindowfan said:


> It is this casio- not sure of the model # but I had one when I was a kid. I don't have it anymore, but I have thought about it a few times. It was a pretty common watch when i was in hs. Some of my friends had them too. This pic is not mine- just googled "casio 1990."
> View attachment 1479407


As I think about it more. The one I owned had a coin edge bezel. Definitely a casio though.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

rearwindowfan said:


> It is this casio- not sure of the model # but I had one when I was a kid. I don't have it anymore, but I have thought about it a few times. It was a pretty common watch when i was in hs. Some of my friends had them too. This pic is not mine- just googled "casio 1990."
> View attachment 1479407


Rearwindowfan - that watch looks like Casio model: MMA-200W with duel time - it was both analog and digital. The digital alarm/duel time function showed in the little window at 3. It misses for a number of reasons, not coin bezel, wrong bezel insert, no date magnifier, the triangle at the top is the wrong shape, it has a digital display where the day/date or date would have been. Kind of a hard watch to find now.

So, it's not this watch. It's some kind of variant Submariner probably just a cheap knockoff. Earlier in this tread I laid out some basics on the watch from True Detective. You might find it useful.

They were:

1. The band is a Citizen Windsurfer - Wind Velocity (or a cheap copy). I believe that this band was originally designed for the Citizen Promaster Aqualand. But just a 
guess. 
2. Can we see a 60 on the bezel - it's really hard to see but it looks like there is one. Very few watches have a 60 on the bezel (I think that one version of the Breitling 
Superocean does).
3. Sharp unsplit triangle on the dial at 12 o'clock.
4. Solid rectangular bars at 6 and 9. Otherwise dots at hour positions.
5. Date at 3 position (no day - just date)
6. There is a date magnifier - cyclops.
7. Hands appear straight - not Mercedes style.
8. Coin edge on bezel.

Happy hunting.


----------



## BennyL (Apr 4, 2013)

Wrong... hands are quite clearly Mercedes style.


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

BennyL said:


> Wrong... hands are quite clearly Mercedes style.


I stated "appear" that is a statement of uncertainty. The close ups even using Photoshop are unclear. I think they are Mercedes style but the images that we have to work with are pretty bad. Someone in another site commented that the clock on the wall (I believe in the police station) read different than Cohle's. It seems to me that the watch was jus a prop (I've said that before). I am sort of at the point of thinking that the bezel, or just the insert, from an Orient Mako XL (FEM75001bw - it has a 60 on the bezel) was stuck onto a cheap Submariner copy. Why? I haven't a clue. Why this style of watch? Perhaps the watch was so much a prop that it never ran.

Please comment on the rest of the observations. Especially the bezel marked 60. Thanks.


----------



## SGQuint (May 27, 2014)

So i stumbled upon this thread as would any keen observer and timepiece enthusiast who seeks for a answer in this vast expanse known as the inter-webs. After going through all thirteen pages and trying to discern the correct hypothesis amongst all your knowledgeable guesses i decided to drive away into the realm of concrete facts. I re-watched some of the episodes noting Rust's mythical watch time and time again, never finding a clear enough shot. Much like Segerman in the Sixto Rodriguez film looked at the credits and found the production designer Alex DiGerlando. After sending him a note, surprisingly this is what he answered: (Ive included my part of the email chain as well to better illustrate the point)

Good Evening Mr. DiGerlando, the reason I am writing you is a quick inquiry so as to what kind of timepiece the character of Rust Cohle wears during the series. I am only asking as a means of closure for several internet threads who have been ever so puzzled by the mythic nature of said timepiece ever since the episodes first aired. I thank you infinitely for your help in the name of countless watch aficionados and keen observers around the world. I also thank you for the magnificent work on the set of the show it will live on in our memories forever. 

S.G-Quint



Hi S.G-Q
Thanks for your kind note.

I've checked with the prop master and it turns out to be an old Lorus sports watch from the mid nineties.
Hope that helps!
A


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Good job, SGQuint!!!



SGQuint said:


> So i stumbled upon this thread as would any keen observer and timepiece enthusiast who seeks for a answer in this vast expanse known as the inter-webs. After going through all thirteen pages and trying to discern the correct hypothesis amongst all your knowledgeable guesses i decided to drive away into the realm of concrete facts. I re-watched some of the episodes noting Rust's mythical watch time and time again, never finding a clear enough shot. Much like Segerman in the Sixto Rodriguez film looked at the credits and found the production designer Alex DiGerlando. After sending him a note, surprisingly this is what he answered: (Ive included my part of the email chain as well to better illustrate the point)
> 
> Good Evening Mr. DiGerlando, the reason I am writing you is a quick inquiry so as to what kind of timepiece the character of Rust Cohle wears during the series. I am only asking as a means of closure for several internet threads who have been ever so puzzled by the mythic nature of said timepiece ever since the episodes first aired. I thank you infinitely for your help in the name of countless watch aficionados and keen observers around the world. I also thank you for the magnificent work on the set of the show it will live on in our memories forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, glad to get this answer. Interesting show & watch!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that's how its done! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

SGQuint said:


> So i stumbled upon this thread as would any keen observer and timepiece enthusiast who seeks for a answer in this vast expanse known as the inter-webs. After going through all thirteen pages and trying to discern the correct hypothesis amongst all your knowledgeable guesses i decided to drive away into the realm of concrete facts. I re-watched some of the episodes noting Rust's mythical watch time and time again, never finding a clear enough shot. Much like Segerman in the Sixto Rodriguez film looked at the credits and found the production designer Alex DiGerlando. After sending him a note, surprisingly this is what he answered: (Ive included my part of the email chain as well to better illustrate the point)
> 
> Good Evening Mr. DiGerlando, the reason I am writing you is a quick inquiry so as to what kind of timepiece the character of Rust Cohle wears during the series. I am only asking as a means of closure for several internet threads who have been ever so puzzled by the mythic nature of said timepiece ever since the episodes first aired. I thank you infinitely for your help in the name of countless watch aficionados and keen observers around the world. I also thank you for the magnificent work on the set of the show it will live on in our memories forever.
> 
> ...


Way to go! What a great way to introduce yourself to the forums! Welcome!


----------



## BennyL (Apr 4, 2013)

Sweet, now that we know it's a Lorus, can we get a model and clear photo?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

BennyL said:


> Sweet, now that we know it's a Lorus, can we get a model and clear photo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


This looks like it, minus the cyclops. And on steel. But I think the rest checks out?


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Watchuseek comes through again! Gonna buy some Lorus stock in anticipation of all you crazy WISs doing your thing


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, taking a cue from SGQuint I contacted Lynda Reiss by email last week. She was the prop master for True Detective. The emails follow:

Me: "I hate to admit it but I have a serious infatuation with wristwatches. So, I need to ask, did you folks supply the wristwatch used by the character Rust Cohle in True Detective? If so can you tell me if it is for sale or trade. Was it a 1990s Lorus sport watch. It's a 109 degrees F here in southern Arizona today. I suppose the heat drives these passions and consequent silly questions. Best."

Lynda: "Yes I did provide that watch. I was the prop master on the show, and sorry, but no, it's not for sale. I's bloody hot in Atlanta right now too!"

Me: "Yes, hot in Atlanta and probably bloody humid. What kind of watch was used? I've looked at every image I can find but get nowhere as to the brand or circa. You have a great job!"

Lynda: "You were right, it was a mid 90's Lorus."

That ended my intrusion into her busy life. She has a website: Lynda's Prop Shop . If you go to her home page and click "Go here for US Prop Galleries" (look below the FaceBook symbol) then go to the bottom of that page (on SmugMug) you will see a category for "Watches" I believe that the watch we have been searching for is in this lot.

This lot in WATCHES AND JEWELERY

There are two watches side-by-side so it's either the 5th or 6th from the left. The watch in the show had a date magnifier (cyclops) so perhaps it was modified. Currently on eBay Is an older Lorus watch - here's a pic I swiped. It's pretty similar.

That's all I know.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Good stuff. Did you really want to buy it though?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome detective work, both of you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Wonder why they modified it with a cyclops?


----------



## entex (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't think it's the model posted above. I'm 90% certain it's actually the Lorus RXN53BX8. Bezel and dial match up exactly.


----------



## ameyers6 (Sep 13, 2012)

Even though his was a Lorus my dad has worn this band on his sub forever.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

What band is this?



ameyers6 said:


> Even though his was a Lorus my dad has worn this band on his sub forever.


What band is this?


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

kaffakid said:


> What band is this?
> 
> What band is this?


Nevermind ... N.D. Limits resin


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

So guys did anyone get what watch Marty is wearing in the present day scenes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kolombo (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I recently started watching _True Detective_ and fell in love with the show! Like many, I'm also curious as to what watch Matthew McConaughey's character wore. I'm willing to bet that it's a Rolex Submariner or Sea Dweller. Here's a picture I found on the Facebook page. Hopefully it'll be of some help:







I read more posts in the thread and found that you guys discovered that it's a Lorus. Great job!


----------



## Edgardojgv (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## JoeDokes (Jul 27, 2015)

Good afternoon; please accept my newb apologies for posting on an old thread but I saw the discussion of this watch. My father just gave me his old Citizen 6101-G00261. I think he got it in the '90s but am not sure. Anyway, I just put a battery and new band on and it runs fine. 

My question is, the crown pushes in but I can't tell what this function this is supposed to provide (if any). The day and date are set independent of this so I'm clueless. Any insight is most welcome, and thank you.


----------



## Pesmerga (Jul 5, 2015)

So... Vintage Watch Lorus Sport True Detective Watch Matthew MC Conaughey RARE Mint | eBay


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

JoeDokes said:


> Good afternoon; please accept my newb apologies for posting on an old thread but I saw the discussion of this watch. My father just gave me his old Citizen 6101-G00261. I think he got it in the '90s but am not sure. Anyway, I just put a battery and new band on and it runs fine.
> 
> My question is, the crown pushes in but I can't tell what this function this is supposed to provide (if any). The day and date are set independent of this so I'm clueless. Any insight is most welcome, and thank you.


Start a new thread. On second thought, don't. It's probably something acquired over time


----------



## JoeDokes (Jul 27, 2015)

exxtinguishable said:


> Start a new thread. On second thought, don't. It's probably something acquired over time


 Thanks, I've since had it refurbished and is now in prime shape. Citizen Japan could tell me only that it's from 1987, the year I graduated high school and joined the Navy so that's a plus. The crown wasn't pushbutton but screw-down, a sealing mechanism I assume. Great watch, and it does look a very much like that Lorus someone just posted about.


----------



## steeler80 (May 31, 2016)

Great work on here guys! Even though I've not posted, I've been following this thread since the show first came out. In fact, it was this watch that caught my eye and got me into the world of dive watches (I've always like watches, but never really "looked" at dive watches before the show). I still wonder though, if the watch was modified. It looks a lot like the Lorus RXN53BX8 listed above. From screen grabs, it really looks like the watch only has a date window, not day/date. And the hands appear to be mercedes style. Is there a Lorus that has both these features or was the watch modified?


----------



## milan87 (Jun 22, 2013)

hey guys I've found the exact model. It's this


----------



## milan87 (Jun 22, 2013)

So the model is called Tidal and I could only find a single one on Ebay that was sold last year for 77 bucks. I can't seem to be able find more pictures of this model but it's a late 80's, early 90's watch. Everything matches - 60 numeral instead of lume dot on the bezel, cyclops at the date window, mercedes hands. I'm 99% sure this was the model Matthew wore in the show.


----------



## steeler80 (May 31, 2016)

I think we have a winner, great find! It certainly ticks off all the boxes on his watch. Of course, it would be a hard to find model, but now the search begins!


----------



## milan87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah that's the beauty of vintage watch hunting, you never know when you are going to stumble across the one you're looking for, it's half the fun. Me personally would have gladly paid $77 for it, that's for sure.


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

entex said:


> I don't think it's the model posted above. I'm 90% certain it's actually the Lorus RXN53BX8. Bezel and dial match up exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about that, but it looks beautiful - I loved the hands!!!


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

AJMc said:


> Well, taking a cue from SGQuint I contacted Lynda Reiss by email last week. She was the prop master for True Detective. The emails follow:
> 
> Me: "I hate to admit it but I have a serious infatuation with wristwatches. So, I need to ask, did you folks supply the wristwatch used by the character Rust Cohle in True Detective? If so can you tell me if it is for sale or trade. Was it a 1990s Lorus sport watch. It's a 109 degrees F here in southern Arizona today. I suppose the heat drives these passions and consequent silly questions. Best."
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you for sharing with us!!!


----------



## bruno_sfc (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello, everyone! I just rewatched the season 1 and took some screenshots from some episode (I guess it's the 6th).

I noticed in the first time I watched, but it's really nice how Cohle wears the same watch throughout the years, as Marty keeps changing the watches depending the occasion - I guess this tells a lot about the characters&#8230; it really makes sense Cohle is wearing some cheap Lorus homage.


----------

